# pike island saugeyes



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

anyone know if they have turned on I would like to get my dad back down there. 
Thanks.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

119 views and no one knows if the saugeyes are biting. Don't worry we aren't going to take all the fish lol.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Might be because you're talking about sauger and saying saugeye.Just a guess.Its VERY difficult to catch or pattern saugeye on the Ohio.Sauger,not so difficult.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

My bad sauger, saugeye or walleye anyone catching any?


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Been kinda slow everywhere. Need some rain and cooler temps. And SHAD!! Lol


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

No worries wasn't meaning to sound rude,if I did.I don't fish sauger,but from reading on here a lot I'd say it'd be iffy at best right now.Always a chance to hit them but from my understanding it really has to cool down.Late fall,winter and spring.Just my thoughts and by no means scientific.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

cajunsaugeye your ok I never read into stuff like that and Im to old to hold a grudge lol .thanks for the info I might just have to make an early morning trip down and see whats going on I haven't been down there for a while


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

big_fish said:


> cajunsaugeye your ok I never read into stuff like that and Im to old to hold a grudge lol .thanks for the info I might just have to make an early morning trip down and see whats going on I haven't been down there for a while



Where (near) do you live & or fish?
I'm about to call the whole OR New Cumberland gang that I know.(I've been away for a while)
I'll give you 'THEIR' $.02


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

Most posts on Pike Island are factual...bite doesn't seem to start till November, and most say it is best when the river is on the rise.....here is Miss Thang....love her >>> http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=whlw2&view=1,1,1,1,1,1


----------

